# Toc Eagle?



## ZE52414 (Jul 24, 2018)

I was helping a local guy this evening with a few bikes he picked up. He’s looking to sell and I told him Before he sold it I would try to help him find how much this bikes worth and maybe some info. Sorry for the pics I was up on a ladder trying to get the best pics I could. Thanks for any info!


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 24, 2018)




----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 24, 2018)

I'm thinking $500-700 but I'm no TOC expert. V/r Shawn


----------



## locomotion (Jul 24, 2018)

that would be a nice match to the men's model I have!
does it have a matching complte front wheel?


----------



## ZE52414 (Jul 24, 2018)

locomotion said:


> that would be a nice match to the men's model I have!
> does it have a matching complte front wheel?




I believe the First pic in the front by the fork is the Og wheelset. The rear wheel I don’t think is OG to the bike.


----------



## bikejunk (Jul 24, 2018)

Check and see if the rear fender is aluminum if not it could be a later replacement the seat also might be later than the bike - cant tell from the photos -also missing the chain guard  -very interesting double top tube  550 to the right person 400 to someone who will restore it and use it  -

 I mostly collect TOC bikes and buy really good original and complete woman's bike for less than a grand -lots of times from seasoned collectors  where they are constantly under valued that is just the way it is


----------



## bricycle (Jul 25, 2018)

Yea $400-$500 maybe... pretty much original!


----------



## bricycle (Jul 25, 2018)

guessing right around 1900


----------



## catfish (Jul 25, 2018)

How about photos of the other bikes.....


----------



## ZE52414 (Jul 25, 2018)

catfish said:


> How about photos of the other bikes.....





I’m going back over there here in a couple hrs.  There isn’t much there the big dogs would be interested in. Bunch of MW bikes. 

Thanks guys for the info!


----------



## ZE52414 (Jul 25, 2018)

@catfish https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/local-bikes.136444/


----------



## REDAIR13 (Jul 25, 2018)

I just bought that Eagle pictured above. It has a matching wheelset, and 3 extra wood rims that came with it also. The rear rim is warped badly, however i have a second rear with the lot that will work. From what I was told, its a 1897 Eagle. Along with the eagle, I came home with a JC Higgins Color flow with jeweled torrington pedals, a ladies schwinn hornet with tank, a jc higgins tanker boys, a monarch rear rack, and 13 head badges. I would be happy to provide more pictures of the Eagle if need be. There are tons of parts and bicycles at the antique shop where everything is located.


----------



## REDAIR13 (Jul 26, 2018)

The Eagle Cleaned Up


----------

